# Report of Snake Stolen



## cagey (Oct 31, 2016)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-10-31/albino-python-everest-stolen-from-sydney-pet-shop/7980590


----------



## Buggster (Oct 31, 2016)

Disgusting behaviour- hope they find the theif and leave him to rot somewhere for a while.
Poor snake(s). I can't imagine someone idiotic enough to steal Pythons like that would provide proper care for them. Hope they catch the guy and more importantly, the snakes are found alive and well.


----------



## Iguana (Nov 1, 2016)

What kind of horrible person steals a beloved pet, poor owners and snake, hopefully they catch the *** and get the snake back unharmed. This seems to happen to reptiles stores way too much


----------



## butters (Nov 1, 2016)

I came home today to find an enclosure with a broken lock, all mine are kept locked, a door half open and blood all over the floor. I found snakes nearby. 
Fortunately they chose to start with the psychopaths and judging by the blood one or both proved true to form. Both snakes appear unharmed.


----------

